# Why doesn't he want me...



## forgotten (May 12, 2011)

I am not sure where to put this...so I thought here might be good...
My husband and I are going through a seperation but are working on reconciling...which is going really well
My problem is...this is embarrasing...he does not want to have sex with me...he says he wants to wait and try the dating thing and see how things go...
This is not what I want...before we got together...he was a "****" and this has got me feeling like he doesn't really want me...I don't know if he is trying to change his ways or making sure of he really wants out of our relationship...but this is really bothering me...
I love him dearly and I feel he loves me dearly too...so what is going on...anyone been through this and can help me relax...
Thank you!


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I suspect he doesn't want sex to sway his decision.


----------

